# mybuffed Community Gruppen



## the Huntress (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe buffed Community!

Ich möchte hier ein kleines Verzeichnis für die neuen mybuffed-Gruppen erstellen. Ich weiß man kann sich auch so eine suchen, aber der Thread soll auch dazu dienen das man etwas Werbung für seine neue Gruppe machen kann! Zusätzlich soll dies verhindern das mehrere Gruppen über ein Thema entstehen wie zb. 5 verschiedene Gruppen zum WoW Server Thrall.

Hier ein paar Kategorien :

*MMORPGs*

_World of Warcraft_

Ein Herz für Murlocs
schonwieder kein Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schamane
Jäger
Krieger
Hexenmeister
Paladine
Druiden
Priester
Magier

Gnome
Zwerge
Draenei

(anti) Horde

Twink

Dun Morogh
Taerar
Das Konsortium
Blutkessel
Tirion
Azshara
Die Aldor
Die Silberne Hand
Zirkel des Cenarius
Wrathbringer
Durotan
Thrall
Kil'Jaeden
Tichondrius
Madmortem

_Herr der Ringe Online_

_Age of Conan_

_Warhammer Online_
Warhammer Online - A.o.R.

_Dark Age of Camelot_

_Guild Wars_

_Eve Online_

_Chronicles of Spellborn_

_Aion_

_Vanguard_

_Ultima Online_

_free 2 play_
Metin2

_Allgemeines_
Köche
Angler
Händler


*Lifestyle*

_Mode_
Boxershorts sind kurze Hosen und reichen voll

*Musik*
Musikliebhaber-Ecke
Metal
HipHop
Punk
Doom Metal Forever
ich hasse Kinder die lauter als mein iPod sind

_Bands_
the used
Motörhead

_Sänger/innen_


_Schule_

_Beruf_

_Studenten-Ecke_
Spielende Studenten

_Stadt, Land, Fluss_
Die Schweiz ans Meer! Fluten wir Deutschland!
Irland

_Fernsehserien/Filme_
Simpsons Fan
South Park
Family Guy
Scrubs!
bei Werbung zurück zu schalten Vergesser

_Bücher, Comics & Mangas_
Deathnote

_Sonstiges_
Biergarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Fotos sehe ich gern scheisse aus
dicke Kinder sind schwerer zu Kidnappen

*other Games (PC)*

_RPG_
Diablo

_Action_

_Simulation_

_Echtzeitstrategie_
DotA Allstars

_Shooter_

_Sportspiel_

_Aufbaustrategie_



*Computer*

_Windows_

_Mac OS_

_Linux_

_Oldies_



*Konsolen & Handhelds*

_Oldies_

_Nintendo_

_Sony_

_Microsoft_
Xbox Live - Gamertag Verzeichnis

*very important!*
die offizielle buffed.de gruppe
Ich fahr' mit dem Fahrrad!
Crowley Fanclub
Gaming Girls
Jedes Lvl up gegen rechts
der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smiley von buffed ist mir zu negativ


Ich hoffe so ein Topic ist von euch und den Moderatoren erwünscht!

Jetzt könnt ihr eure Gruppe vorstellen! Schreibt worum es geht und postet einen Link.
*Ich will keine Kommentare zu irgendwelchen Gruppen lesen ala XY ist doof!* *Stellt bitte nur eure Gruppe vor und/oder weist mich darauf hin das eine Kategorie fehlt!*

Ich werde diese Liste mindestens alle 2 Tage aktualisieren.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Juni 2008)

Ich fange mal an :

Ich habe eine Gruppe zum online Dienst der Xbox 360 gemacht. Dort können sich alle Buffies die online mit ihrer 360 zocken zum gemeinsamen Spielen verabreden oder über 360 Games diskutieren.

Zusätzlich habe ich ein Gamertag namens buffed Comm erstellt den ihr adden könnt um per Freunde anzeigen-Funktion sehen zu können wer gerade was spielt.

Link : http://my.buffed.de/user/300542/groups/view/354


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

ich hab sie nicht erstellt,aber bin nu beigetreten
http://my.buffed.de/user/208339/groups/view/71/
"die druiden" für alle die,deren gebete an ysera gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juni 2008)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Gruppe ---> Musik ---> Hip Hop/Rap? Nicht, denke ich... =(


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

Gründ edoch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juni 2008)

Was glaubst du, wieviele da beitreten würden! XD


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, wieviele da beitreten würden! XD


naja...du und...na in deinem thread hat doch jemand gesagt,das er den oldschool rap mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, wieviele da beitreten würden! XD



Du, Glacios (oder so) und Flauwy...mehr fallen mir nicht ein.^^ Gibt natürlich noch mehr...


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

fragt sich nur wielange *g*

ne mach doch einfach ne gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin ja bei black drin aber das ist keins 4 all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Juni 2008)

Wenn ihr noch mehr Gruppen kennt, nur her damit!

Ich will die ganzen Musikrichtungen jetzt nicht noch aufzählen Jungs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich wüsste, wie ich eine Gruppe gründe, würde ich eine für meine 2 WoW-Realms erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich weiß hat sich auch jemand die Arbeit gemacht für jeden Realm eine Gruppe zu erstellen, ich schau mich mal um!


----------



## DuffDuck (25. Juni 2008)

Ich will ja nicht nörgeln aber Krieger ist kein link zu Krieger das hier is ein Link zu Krieger ...
Simpsons
Zwerge
Ali
Gnome
Horde
WoW
Twink
Krieger
South Park
Alki
Biergarten
Blasc
Draenei
Gegen HipHop / abgesehen von Blumentopf, Fana4, KiZ, BB
Punk
Magier
Jedes LvL up gegen rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Herz für Murlocs
Silberschmiede
World of Warcraft
Diablo
Ex-Cheater
Metin2
Händler
Köche
Angler

Naja das war es bis jetz...


----------



## Sinizae (25. Juni 2008)

Hab gerade eine Gruppe gegründet

-> Gaming Girls <- soll in erster Linie eine Anlaufstelle für alle weiblichen Spieler werden =)


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Hier mal etwas für alle DotA Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://my.buffed.de/user/329809/groups/view/547/


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Juni 2008)

Wenns schon DotA gibt, gibsch au für Footy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elekelaeiset (25. Juni 2008)

Hab eine Doom metal Gruppe erstellt:

Doom Metal Forever




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (25. Juni 2008)

Hier eine Gruppe für die Studenten unter uns:

Spielende Studenten


----------



## Showdown_Taerar (25. Juni 2008)

Ich habe ne Grp für alle Musikliebhaber gemacht.

http://my.buffed.de/user/195080/groups/view/404/


----------



## WestIce (25. Juni 2008)

Hier was für die Italiener unter uns:

*Italiani*: http://my.buffed.de/user/111966/groups/view/590/


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

so,da es die noch nicht gab
*Family Guy*
und
*Scrubs!*

und ganz spontan noch entschieden für
*Der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Smiley von buffed ist mir zu negativ*


----------



## Riane (26. Juni 2008)

Auf Fotos sehe ich gerne scheisse aus
Bei Werbung, zurück zu schalten vergesser
Boxershorts sind kurze Hosen und reichen voll
Dicke Kinder sind schwerer zu kidnappen
Die Schweiz ans Meer! Fluten wir Deutschland
Ich hasse Kinder die lauter als mein IPod sind

Und noch ein paar mehr! Findet ihr alle auf meinem Profil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorathorn (8. Juli 2008)

An alle Musiker!


Tretet der Gruppe "Barden, Minnen und Halunken" bei!

Ich hoffe, daß möglichst viele Musiker und selbstverständlich auch eher passive Musikinteressierte sich für diese Gruppe anmelden, damit gemeinsam über Selbstkomponiertes sinniert, Selbstkomponiertes vorgestellt, und Tipps und Tricks in der Richtung ausgetauscht werden können!


----------



## Xelyna (8. Juli 2008)

http://my.buffed.de/user/266171/groups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

Habs raus gefunden^^

Madmortem


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

endlich gibt es eine gruppe für alle the used fans. teh used!!!


----------



## the Huntress (10. August 2008)

Toll das mein Thread wiederbelebt wird, <3.^^

Ich trags ein!

Ich habe noch die Studenten Ecke hinzugefügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (10. August 2008)

Ich missbrauche den Thread hier auch mal um meine frisch-gegründete Gruppe in den Raum zu werfen.
Irland


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

Naja da ihr hier eure gruppen vorstellt stell ich meine frich gegründe gruppe vor

http://my.buffed.de/groups/1308/view/


ist für alle death note fans und welche die sie werden wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (11. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Naja da ihr hier eure gruppen vorstellt stell ich meine frich gegründe gruppe vor
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1308/view/
> 
> ...



Kategorie Bücher, Comics und Mangas hinzugefügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Deathnote da einfach mal reingepackt, der Manga war sicher vor dem Anime da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (17. August 2008)

Für alle Motörhead Fans oder die, die es noch werden wollen.

http://my.buffed.de/groups/1356/view


----------

